# DIY sump



## swimmingwiththefishes (Apr 20, 2018)

anyone got any helpful advice? >


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Read up about them. Seriously the more that you read and watch vids about, the less likely you are to make begginer mistakes!

Having an appropriate sized sump to tank and a general idea on what you hope to achieve is a good start.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

